# Who built this?????



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

<a href="http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/?action=view&current=Abucketchassis007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/Abucketchassis007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=175

Bill hall


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Dan's right, dats one of mine.

If you check my photo album, you'll get an idea of the direction this build will take.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*who? built*



nosubfor#3sr said:


> <a href="http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/?action=view&current=Abucketchassis007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/Abucketchassis007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


it sure looks like a Bill Hall creation and he can be found under Model Murdering usually.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...15904&page=175

and this link has been made available previously

:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*still Bill*



slotcardan said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=175
> 
> Bill hall



it sure looks like a Bill Hall creation and he can be found under Model Murdering usually.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...15904&page=175

:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Bill sez*



Bill Hall said:


> Yeah Dan's right, dats one of mine.
> 
> If you check my photo album, you'll get an idea of the direction this build will take.


it sure looks like a Bill Hall creation and he can be found under Model Murdering usually.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...15904&page=175


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah Dan's right, dats one of mine.
> 
> If you check my photo album, you'll get an idea of the direction this build will take.


Outstanding work. How about a material list? I'd like to try building one.What did you use for the round wheel stops on the front axle?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wing and a prayer*



nosubfor#3sr said:


> Outstanding work. How about a material list? I'd like to try building one.What did you use for the round wheel stops on the front axle?


Thank you!

The backing plates are made from the knock outs that are ejected from my pneumatic spot weld punch. Any small washer would suffice though. I just didnt feel like waiting to pick some up; so I popped a few blanks out from flat stock.

As for a materials list, there's no such thing. Sadly I'm one of those who works from piles. I use the "eyeball method" when shopping for stock and the "that's about right" gauge when mocking things up. About the only thing I ever actually measure is wheel base and tri-angulation for checking square.

Your best bet is to take your intended model to the hobby store so you can size things up while purchasing and get a feel for whats available to you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like scratch building?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The way I figure it, there's more than one kind Al. 

I've always really admired the meticulous guys who take the time to calculate and record all the pertinent data for posterity AND still complete the intended task.

I use the Wizard of Oz technique. Much like Dorothy and Toto, Gus and I manage to snatch what we need from the maelstrom as it whizzes past. Some times we land in the Emerald City, and sometimes it's the witches forest.

Basically, I'm Jethro Bodine. If I gotta do much cyphering beyond double naughting, I lose the muse.


----------

